# Senior Session #1



## crimbfighter (Jul 31, 2016)

I had two senior shoots this weekend. This is the first of the two. Beautiful young lady, and she was a hoot to shoot. The weather was great, yet a b@#ch all at the same time. This girl had pretty thin hair, and the wind was whipping pretty good. However, the skies were overcast which made for some great, even light.

As always, C&C welcome. They haven't been delivered to the client yet. I want to give it a couple days to marinate.. Here's my favorites and a link to rest of the album:

https://www.flickr.com/gp/54751692@N08/6Jf6e2

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice set; her hair does look lik it would be a pain in the butt to work with, that's for sure!  

1.  I really like your placement of her in relation to the leading lines.

2.  Great use of the leading lines again, but this one suffers because over-bright sky pulling the viewer's eye away from the subject.  A soft GN-D and some careful dodging & burning would have helped.

3-5 are nice solid images.  I think all could use some very light skin smoothing though.

Is this all of the set or are there more?  There's nothing here that tells us who she is, or what she does; no personality shots.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 1, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice set; her hair does look lik it would be a pain in the butt to work with, that's for sure!
> 
> 1.  I really like your placement of her in relation to the leading lines.
> 
> ...



"Is this all of the set" he says...   Haha, just kidding! Thanks for the feedback, it's much appreciated! The link I included is everything. I had asked them if she had any interests they wanted incorporated and "nice portraits" was all they wanted. They left the locations up to me, so that's what they got! Same thing with the second session yesterday. That girl is on the swim team among other things, but they too only wanted portraits without anything else. I do have a session coming up in mid August with a young man on the football team, and that one will have images in his football gear. 

I see what you mean with the sky in #2. I may play with your suggestion and see what comes of it. There are a couple others where I want to re-attack the skin tone, so I think I have a little more work on these anyway before delivery.. As for skin smoothing, I've really never ventured there, but perhaps it's time..


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2016)

The skin needs very little work, but I think just a very subtle smoothing would improve it greatly.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice set, I do like the cellphone in her pocket on the first one - makes her a modern teenager.
I would have had her put her feet together on the next to last one?
Also like the backgrounds in all of them. Well done.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 3, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> Nice set, I do like the cellphone in her pocket on the first one - makes her a modern teenager.
> I would have had her put her feet together on the next to last one?
> Also like the backgrounds in all of them. Well done.


Thanks dennybeall! It was like pulling teeth to eventually separate her from her cell phone.. By mid way through the shoot she finally gave it to her mom, but not after it made itself known in a couple photos. I decided it wasn't worth the fight up front to take away her safety blanket... Good suggestion on the feet, thanks!


----------

